# Trinidad (D.R.) Robusto Cigar Review - Dynamite



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar is my breakfast smoke today, a bit too strong to start off the day but hey, you only live once. A perfect burn and great looks promises ...

Read the full review here: Trinidad (D.R.) Robusto Cigar Review - Dynamite


----------

